# Hi! I'm Duncan.



## Jinxies (Nov 21, 2006)

We'll Im the newest member of the family. And me and Jinx are just getting to know eachother. Ma is a worrywart. And I was all depressed all alone. I am tiny compared to Jinx. But so far we are getting along fairly well. And I eat foods Jinx doesn't so ma is excited about that, like carrots...Jinx doesnt even sniff them and I scarf them down like there is no tomorrow. We'll anyways ma wanted to share some pics of us. So here they are!

The 10 Gal is ONLY TEMPORARY. And the pics were taken just before the cleaning. Jinx is a really poopie boy.

Anyways! Here I am.


















And here are two pics of each of us (Me and Jinx) Stepping on eachother when we first met.


















Then one of just us two.


----------



## Jinxies (Nov 21, 2006)

So the boys got seperated. I didnt feel comfortable with jinx marking Duncan all the time and being so dominate to him. And Duncan was starting to smell like poo. But they are both Very happy. So I am happy.


----------



## anni (Nov 27, 2006)

they are so cute, i wish i could have had two.


----------



## Andrea (Nov 29, 2006)

Real handsome boys.


----------



## Andrea (Nov 29, 2006)

anni said:


> they are so cute, i wish i could have had two.


Why couldnt you have 2?


----------



## Tails (Sep 20, 2006)

Um, dont separate them  They will get along better after time. They need to decide who's boss, so there will be lots of grooming, squeaking, dominance stuff for a while. Once a month you can bath them with a safe puppy/kitten shampoo (just make sure you rinse it out THOROUGHLY and that the water isnt too warm, but rather lukewarm).


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

anni said:


> they are so cute, i wish i could have had two.


do you only have one?


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Duncan is cute. Same with Jinx. I hope when i get my rats they are that cute


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

I want another,but my mom wont let me get one,theres one at my local Petsmart,I call him patches,I was good this week,so I might be able to get him this weekend if he is still there


----------

